# new 40k webcomic



## Uzas (Jun 21, 2010)

*new 40k webcomic Edit:Comic has been restarted!*

EDIT : This comic died but it has been revived. Just letting people know. 



So for fun I have begun a 40k webcomic..

The first page is up at..

http://ot.webcomic.ws/

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good job Uzas, keep up the good work 

+rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good job! Some jokes and stuff would be good in the next one :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice man, I cant wait to see some Thousand sons in there laughing at the black legion


----------



## Uzas (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and the rep. 

Cheers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha, cool art! Looks like this could become a very popular series.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

cool, arts pretty good, and the wording makes it even more funny

"why.... I refuse" xD


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I particulary like the EC telling the BL to piss off. Tits of Slaanesh!!


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I like it so far, looking forward to more! =)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The art is pretty good and the writing is not half bad. +rep broskie keep up the good work!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye this looks pretty sweet! carry on fella!


----------



## Uzas (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys this comic kinda fell by the wayside, but I have revived it. I will continue to update it. 

Cheers


----------

